# Im not getting noticed



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...ion/133754-big-d-here-i-come.html#post5564498
At first I thought maybe my thread was just boring. Now I am starting to suspect its your website. I should say I am a member. I put in a contribution. No one has responded to my post and its not getting added to the "New Posts" link. Let me know whats going on please or how to fix it. Thanks.


----------

